

Svbtle: The Anti-Growth Hack - rrhoover
http://www.quora.com/insidetheproduct/Svbtle-The-Anti-Growth-Hack

======
jmduke
The author of this post (presumably the submitter) doesn't seem to understand
what growth means.

Saying 'Svbtle' is anti-growth because of a clean interface and a curated set
of authors/posts is like saying Twitter is an anti-growth hack because they
don't let people use more than 140 characters.

Traditionally, 'growth' is taken to mean consumers of the service: in this
case, that isn't Svbtle's writers but Svbtle's readers -- which, regardless of
whether or not you like the service, is a number that's certainly growing.

~~~
wmf
The part that's anti-growth-hack is "There’s no tweet button. No following. No
comments. No re-engagement notifications. No viral loop. etc." It was also
pointed out yesterday that there's no cross-promotion within the network.
Svbtle is forcing themselves to earn all their traffic the hard way. I guess
that's fine if it works.

